# Loft Floor



## CGull (Mar 26, 2013)

What is everyone using for their loft floors? I don't think I want a solid floor on my next loft, they are far too messy.


----------



## Painted Skies Loft (Sep 24, 2012)

At my local feed store they sell "Equine Fresh" It is kind of a pelleted bedding for horses but it works very good in my loft.... Plus It smells like pine and lasts a long time!


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

i use 3/4" wire with drawers underneath. Drawers are lined with paper and a layer of cat litter to absorb moisture. I live in a humid env and finds it works well


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a combination floor. Solid wood ( plywood ) and one 2ft wide strip of wire floor in the center. I put the feeder on top of the wire, and allows the spill feed to go under the loft. No feed makes it to the floor of the loft, keeping the birds as healthy as possible. the wire also serves as ventilation thru the floor improving ventilation. I found that having some plywood floors allows me to check the condition or the droppings of the birds for easy diagnostic of the birds. Also cleaning the loft daily tames the birds and they loose the fear of trapping around me.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I built my young bird loft in a big shed that has a cement foundation, so the floor is also made of cement.

What would you guys recommend, keep it cement or throw plywood on top? What do you think would be easier to clean?


----------



## CGull (Mar 26, 2013)

Cement would be ideal, much easier to clean than plywood.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wood is easier to clean, as cement is porous, and can tend to stay damp. Also, cement is much colder, and holds the cold. I'd much rather have wood. It gets cold where you are.


----------



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

*conrete or not to crete*

go to home depot ask for concrete sealer its kind of white color and easy to apply,rolls on with roller...put heat lamp (poultry style) on floor facing on floor will heat up nicely and sealer will make it non pourous and smooth as glass...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know what size of wire mesh would be ideal for droppings to fall through?

I am thinking of making some kit boxes for tipplers and want the droppings to fall through and catch underneath. Slide the under part out and clean it.

I have wire mesh that is 1 inch by 1 inch, would this work or do I need something bigger? Keep in mind I'm not walking on the floor.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> i use 3/4" wire with drawers underneath. Drawers are lined with paper and a layer of cat litter to absorb moisture. I live in a humid env and finds it works well


I tried this a few years back, then it got to less than 0 degrees C for a few weeks and made more work out of it. Now I just have ply wood floors and it is a lot easier.
Dave


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Crazy Pete said:


> I tried this a few years back, then it got to less than 0 degrees C for a few weeks and made more work out of it. Now I just have ply wood floors and it is a lot easier.
> Dave


yes I imagine temps below freezing create a whole new set of rules! Don't envy you. It never drops below 6 degrees celcius here


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

We get a lot of rain here in British Columbia being a temperature rainforest so wire in the floor is a good idea to help with moisture in the loft.

Unlike all of Canada, and most of BC for the matter as well, where I live, the Fraser Valley, gets very mild winters. 2 weeks ago we got 4 inches of snow and had temperatures below 0 for about 4-5 days. That was probably the worst of the winter we'll get. 

I know a lot of people say wire floors aren't good because you can't check out the colour of the droppings but if you have something on the bottom that catches the droppings then you can still check them. 

Plus people always say wire floors cause a lot of drafts, but if you just used hinges and plywood, you could cover the bottom of the loft on the sides. So technically it is still a closed loft floor but the pigeons are not in contact with droppings themselves.

Personally, I use all 3 methods. Got plywood in the breeding loft, cement in the flying loft, and wire floors for my tippler kit boxes.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> I tried this a few years back, then it got to less than 0 degrees C for a few weeks and made more work out of it. Now I just have ply wood floors and it is a lot easier.
> Dave


My post was wrong I was trying to convert F to C when I meant 0 degrees F witch I think is -18 C.
Dave


----------

